# 2015 Diesel Cruze Second to third gear shift is mucked up, anyone else?



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

2015 Diesel Cruze Second to third gear shift is mucked up, anyone else?

Try accelerating slowly, very slowly. for me its the 2nd to 3rd gear shift, it double shifts every time if I have a light throttle.
I can reproduce it every single 2nd to 3rd gear shift. Feels like a shift pattern problem on my car.
Brought it in 4 times and GM dealer came back as this is normal, I'm like wth are you serious.
Service manager says no one can reproduce it even though I can 100% of the time. 
I have a 2015.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Take it in and tell them to have a tech ride with you. They will always give the "cannot reproduce" excuse if it's something they don't want to deal with. Have them ride with you, make the car do it, and have them give you a very clear answer whether they felt it or not.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The automatic transmission in the gas trims does this as well. The first shift is to third, where it then engages the torque lock to improve fuel economy. Watch your tach closely and I suspect you'll notice a 100 to 200 RPM drop on the second shift.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That IS normal. It's torque converter lockup.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> That IS normal. It's torque converter lockup.


It only does it from second to third no where else.
It shifts normally every other gear only second to third does this, it will never shift below 2000 rpm from second to third it shifts well below 2000 every other gear.
It does not do it from first to second either only from second to third.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruz15 said:


> It only does it from second to third no where else.
> It shifts normally every other gear only second to third does this, it will never shift below 2000 rpm from second to third it shifts well below 2000 every other gear.


Yep. Normal. 1st and 2nd do not lock up. 3rd engages with the torque converter slipping, then locks up. Other gears engage and lock-up the torque converter instantly.

On 4-speed automatics, you usually did not see torque converter lockup behavior until your 3rd/4th gears because the ratios were so wide, but they do it much earlier now for fuel efficiency.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Yep. Normal. 1st and 2nd do not lock up. 3rd engages with the torque converter slipping, then locks up. Other gears engage and lock-up the torque converter instantly.


Why is it designed to shift below 2000 rpms except second to third?
I can get every gear to shift at almost exactly same rpm but second to third never under 2000.

The other thing I have to give alot of throttle to make it shift like there is a dead spot in the throttle programming.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Large ratio jump would be my guess (see table below). You can try it in manual mode and see if it says "shift denied".

It starts out using the torque converter like a slipping clutch to keep the engine in the powerband, then locks up to the true gear ratio once it's at a speed it can do so without bogging.

Gear ratios are listed below. Even on my manual 1.4, the 2->3 shift is an annoyingly wide ratio change that will leave me bogging in 3rd if I don't rev out 2nd enough.

*Transmissions


Type:M32 
6-speed manualM32 
6-speed manualM32
6-speed manualHydra-Matic 6T40
6-speed automaticAisin AF40 6-speed automaticApplication:1.8L1.4L turbo - Eco1.4L turbo1.8L / 1.4L turbo2.0L turbo-dieselGear ratios: 1):First:3.824.274.274.584.15Second:2.162.162.532.962.37Third:1.471.301.471.911.56Fourth1.070.961.071.441.16Fifth:0.870.740.871.000.86Sixth:0.740.610.740.740.69Reverse:3.543.823.822.943.39Final drive ratio:3.943.833.833.533.20


*


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I test drove a 2014 CTD and I didnt notice this behavior, was there a Software update only applicable to the 2015 CTD Transmission?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I test drove a 2014 CTD and did notice it - very quickly. Shrug. It's not an uncommon practice across any manufacturer.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Now I see what you are talking about. I also believe you are feeling the torque converter lockup. On my car it will go from 1st to 2nd, and if I'm not giving it a ton of throttle, will lock the tc before shifting to third gear (which almost sounds like it is shifting to 3rd, but it's not) then it will shift to 3rd. This is normal.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just drove a used 14 and got first gear to shift before 2000 but second would not, shift feel was softer but had three times the mileage.
Side note the idle was so loud it was uncomfortable.
So ya ok its irritating to be honest.

Thanks for the reply s.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> 2015 Diesel Cruze Second to third gear shift is mucked up, anyone else?
> 
> Try accelerating slowly, very slowly. for me its the 2nd to 3rd gear shift, it double shifts every time if I have a light throttle.
> I can reproduce it every single 2nd to 3rd gear shift. Feels like a shift pattern problem on my car.
> ...


I suppose mine does this sometimes under light throttle. It feels like a jerking motion, for lack of a better term. I just attributed it to transmission characteristics.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Ive stopped worrying about the trans in my diesel. She is just a weird character, really cannot compare it to older 4 speeds.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have one of the last 15 CTD produced, has 15k miles on it and the transmission is a bit different than other autos I have had I just don't pay that much attention to it, I am very happy with the performance of the car and the transmission. My only concern and all is the short regens, I am at 10 grams in 25 miles, I think that is insane. I am getting 225 to 250 miles with in town driving. Better on the highway, it seemed to get much worse with Summer Diesel fuel.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I know how to avoid that awquard stage. when you feel second give it a little more gas then usual. this will keep the rpms a little higher and will be in 3rd locked when it does shift..

as others have said this is normal. or shift in manual mode and hold till 3k rpm and you will see it doesent do it.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm noticing this, too, on my new-to-me 2014 diesel, and it really seems to be by design.
What I'm learning (and liking) is that a light foot will get you out of the the first two gears in a hurry, then you can put your foot down and it will make long, hard pulls in 3rd, 4th, and 5th. That's where the magic happens.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a diesel with the 6T45 transmission and it is smooth almost all of the time and any roughness felt can be blamed on turbo lag in the lower speeds. The only surprise was being unable to select 6th, even manually, below 80kph and even at 80 it won't change up. Having said that at 80 in 5th it is doing 1,500rpm.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I have a diesel with the 6T45 transmission and it is smooth almost all of the time and any roughness felt can be blamed on turbo lag in the lower speeds. The only surprise was being unable to select 6th, even manually, below 80kph and even at 80 it won't change up. Having said that at 80 in 5th it is doing 1,500rpm.


The af40-6 allows you to bump up to 6th at 71kph


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

money_man said:


> The af40-6 allows you to bump up to 6th at 71kph


The final drive on the series II Australian diesel Cruze is 2.6, which could be the reason so that it won't lug with too few revs
View attachment 204617
on it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> I'm noticing this, too, on my new-to-me 2014 diesel, and it really seems to be by design.
> What I'm learning (and liking) is that a light foot will get you out of the the first two gears in a hurry, then you can put your foot down and it will make long, hard pulls in 3rd, 4th, and 5th. That's where the magic happens.


I actually do this in 2nd gear. Very fun!


----------



## Toolsetter (Mar 23, 2020)

Cruz15 said:


> 2015 Diesel Cruze Second to third gear shift is mucked up, anyone else?
> 
> Try accelerating slowly, very slowly. for me its the 2nd to 3rd gear shift, it double shifts every time if I have a light throttle.
> I can reproduce it every single 2nd to 3rd gear shift. Feels like a shift pattern problem on my car.
> ...


----------

